# Good Reads.........



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

I love to read and converted to a kindle a few years ago, I feel almost bereft when I finish a good book and love to share the best one with girlfriends. 

I dont have anything lined up right now - any suggestions?

Here are some from me:


Do No Harm: Stories of Life, Death and Brain Surgery - Henry Marsh
Lovely book written by a brain surgeon reflecting back on his long career, humbly written.

A Song for Issy Bradley - Carys Bray
Sad one on loss - not for anyone feeling fragile, but a SUPER intriguing insight in to Mormonism

I Am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
Gripping thriller with a terrorist theme

Yalla! Your turn.......


----------



## missowen (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi chooshoos,

I'm reading 'the husbands secret' it's really good. There isn't much of a storyline but the characterisation is really good and it's just very easy and entertaining to read. Should add the author is Aussie - I lived there for a while but tbh I haven't struggled to understand anything, what I mean is she doesn't refer to anything that might confuse a brit and having lived there didn't give me an advantage sts. Right I'm off shortly to carry on with it   

Great thread to start btw


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Chooshoos have you read The Sea Sisters, very good loved it. Also liked The light between oceans (is about a couple who find a baby and keep it, so could be sensitive).

Missowen the husbands secret is on my 'to read' list. I too have s kindle so use that as well as actual books. Always glad of good book recommendations


----------



## missowen (Feb 22, 2014)

No problem Jen, I will look into the Sea Sisters thanks


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i don't read much fiction but i am tempted by this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Year-Living-Danishly-Uncovering/dp/184831812X

/links


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

@missowen, is that the one with the massive lemon meringue pie? I think I've read it,  a good recommendation - easy going and fun! Not on good reads! Never heard of it but going to check that out tout suite!

Thanks for those 2 @jend, haven't read either - I am not over sensitive about subject matter, I'll cry at pretty much anything !! 

@goldbunny - LOVE the title!! Definitely got my curiosity peaked!

Happy Reading!
X


----------



## missowen (Feb 22, 2014)

I haven't got to the bit with the massive meringue pie yet... look forward to that chooshoos. From the start I liked the description of the Pandora's box story. No one every told me the bit at the very end before where after all the evils of the world had come out of the box there was one thing left that Pandora almost didn't let out because she was scared. That thing was hope, such a lovely story (in a funny sort of way). 

Goldbunny your recommendation sounds intriguing and I like your avatar although Im not mad about Lindt.


----------



## Parkin (Jan 8, 2015)

goldbunny - I had a flick through 'Living Danishly' in Waterstone's the other week, and liked it a lot. As is my awful habit, I did my usual 'is she pregnant/does she have children' etc (like it logically makes the slightest difference to me, but there you go). It's not without that subject matter, albeit only a teeny bit, and I do intend to give it a second audition the next time I'm near a bookshop!

I'm reading one of the lovely books by small publishers Persephone at the moment. I've totally forgotten the title, but it's a collection of short stories by Dorothy Whipple.

I'm also listening to the audiobook version of a Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) novel, Silkworm, which is good, even though I have a terrible case of 'wandering mind' with audiobooks, which means a lot of rewinding!


----------



## missowen (Feb 22, 2014)

Update on 'The husband's secret' - I'm about halfway through now (hard to tell with a Kindle) and it's getting very dark. Not so sure it's suitable for ladies TTC.

For good fun easy reads you can't beat Catherine Alliot. I've read practically all of them  

How's things Parkin, I hope things are moving forwards for you.


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

@goldbunny - living danishly ordered and will start soon - keep you posted!

thanks for the tip


----------



## missowen (Feb 22, 2014)

Finished the husbands secret. The ending was disappointing - the book stopped rather than finished iykwim. The reference to Pandora's book wasn't properly played out either.

Funny someone on here asked if it was the book with the giant meringue? No it isn't but there was a bit where a character was going to bring a meringue to a party and I thought this must be the bit the person on FF was referring to. However no more came of it - weird  

I'm going to start the sea sisters now - read a review online and it looks v good so thanks again to however recommended that - sorry I can't remember who.


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

It was me that recommended The Sea Sisters, I loved it! Let me know what you think.

I'm currently reading Wild by Cheryl Strayed, also a recent film with Reece Witherspoon. I'd had two very different reviews from family members but I think it's ok. It's not riveting but not a bad read.


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

I am reading Elizabeth is Missing, it won the costa book prize, anyone (like me) with a fear of dementia may not want to read it, heart breaking and funny at the same time !

I downloaded a year of living danishly following the suggestion on this thread.

Other recent good reads have been The Rosie Effect which  is a sequel to the Rosie Project which I loved the theme here is the autistic scale and link with genius, and Heft which is about an obese man trapped in his own home. Sounds odd but it's good and I can see it being a movie


----------



## missowen (Feb 22, 2014)

The curious incident of the dog in the nighttime is also about autism Chooschoos if you're interested in that topic.


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Glad you liked it Missowen


----------



## kk79 (Nov 11, 2013)

Try 'gone girl' then watch the movie  both ace!! Xx


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

I just finished the first 15 lives of Harry August which was well weird!!  
If you like LOST you would enjoy this book

I am inbetween readinging Right Time Baby by Claudia Spahr which may appeal to the older trying to mums on the forum 

But next I have 3 Lee Child 'Jack Reacher' books lined up, I am new to this genre but find them quite gripping

Happy Reading
XX


----------



## kendra-cha (Apr 29, 2015)

I have just finished the time traveller's wife and really enjoyed reading it.


----------



## LadyLam (Dec 5, 2013)

The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins is excellent, I couldn't put it down. It touches on infertility and the depression that can bring.
LLx


----------



## Dragonfly32 (Mar 26, 2014)

Just saw this thread, just to add I thought The Girl on the Train was also fantastic!! Initial surprise by underlying theme, but it was a great read!


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Girl on the train is on my list to read. Have read the time travellers wife and gone girl.

I'm currently reading The time of my life by Cecelia Ahern, not sure what's next


----------



## tealover (Aug 27, 2015)

I would also recommend Girl on the Train.

I've just finished I Let You Go by Clare Mackintosh which was fantastic and Us by David Nicholls.


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Ohhhh good timing thanks!  
I recently read Station Eleven which was great!


----------



## tealover (Aug 27, 2015)

I will second the recommendations for I Let You Go, Us, The Girl on the Train and Elizabeth is Missing.

I'm currently reading Disclaimer which is ok.


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello ladies and gentlemen, 

I know no one's been on this board for a little while, but still wanted to post my favourite reads in case they are of interest. I like all sorts of books, often completely easy, can escape from the world chick lit, especially when life's stressful.  To save you all from my chick lit love, the list below is a mix of everything..... Here goes; 

Shadows of the wind, by Carlos Ruiz Zafon
Snow flower and the secret fan, by Lisa See
The curious incident of the dog in the nighttime, by Mark Hardin
Speak softly, she can hear, by Pam Lewis
A thousand spendid suns, by Khaled Hosseini
All the hunger games books (sorry, can't help it!!)
The book thief, by Markus Zusak
The Pillars of the earth, by Ken Follett
Fingersmith, by Sarah Waters

I too liked the girl in the train, gone girl, apple tree yard etc but was disappointed by the endings in all three, still the journey to the end of the books was good.

Also for really easy reading try the accident or the lie by Cally Taylor (the plots are similar in both books so take your pick)

Any other ideas from people are appreciated, always on the look out for a good books xxxx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

I know that this was posted about a year ago, but I'd love to hear what people thought of A Year Of Living Danishly. I've read an excerpt and have read an article by the author - am curious to see what she writes. In her article she writes about how Denmark has a 33 hour average working week which isn't true - it's 37, just like the UK  Just wondering how accurate her account is as whenever the article is posted on Stylist's social media page there seems to be a lot of people claiming they want to up and leave to come to Denmark, and although it's not *that* difficult, success of moving out there will depend on your connections and your line of work. For example, if you're a qualified lawyer in the UK it won't be that useful in DK at first, due to the language and lack of knowledge of the law. Loads of people get stung by that sort of thing. Marketing, sales and design work is a bit easier as a lot of companies now use English as their company language so it's international. Whew, that was some tangent!

Here are a few of my faves:

You Can't Read This Book - Nick Cohen (a book on freedom of speech)
Animal Farm - George Orwell
Ham On Rye - Charles Bukowski
The Rum Diaries - Hunter S. Thompson
Tokyo - Mo Hayder



June2015 said:


> A thousand spendid suns, by Khaled Hosseini


Ah, how could I forget this book ... it's a beautiful read. I cried at several parts of it.


----------

